# Cutting Arrows with a Dremel Tool



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought the same way you did.
It's a PITA, but doable. I have a squaring device as well.
You would think you can cut them straight, but it's not easy. 
Make sure you have PLENTY of blade diameter.
I would put the dremel in a vice or something to hold it stead, then put the end of an arrow in a socket or something you can spin into the blade.
I cut ACCs and honestly, probably wouldn't do it again.

If you're just going to free hand it, don't.


----------



## csalodge (Jun 12, 2014)

Carbon dust is pretty bad for you. Use a mask at the very least and have a vacuum cleaner sucking up the dust as you cut.


----------



## TurkeyCreekNE (Aug 1, 2017)

I use to do it with a dremel and it can be done, but you will never get them perfectly straight. You will need to square them up a bit with something. Once you get a saw (like I have now) you will realize you should have bought that saw a long time ago!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

dajogejr said:


> I thought the same way you did.
> It's a PITA, but doable. I have a squaring device as well.
> You would think you can cut them straight, but it's not easy.
> Make sure you have PLENTY of blade diameter.
> ...


I have ACC's as well and was worried I may ruin the integrity of the shaft. 

Has anyone used a miter saw with an appropriate blade for cutting carbon? I would think that would help square the end of the shaft pretty good


----------



## Pellethuntr (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been using a dremel for years. I clamp the dremel to a bench by putting a folded up rag underneath it to keep it from sliding. I then took a small piece of 2x4 and drilled a shallow hole ( 3/16 deep ) big enough that the knock fits and is able to spin freely. I mark an arrow the length I want it with a sharpie, put the knock into the 2x4 and then slide the 2x4 up or down the bench to get the dremel cut off wheel in the right position. I then clamp down the 2x4 and proceed to cut my arrow. Be sure to go slowly and spin the arrow a lot to get an even straight cut.


----------



## jcchsms (Sep 19, 2006)

I used to use a dremel then was able to get an arrow saw at a good price. Arrow saw good if you are working on a lot, a dozen, Dremel was ok for 3-6.


----------



## nodog2 (Dec 12, 2016)

I have many saws for different things...an arrow saw for 200 is not something I will ever do nor advocate anyone ever buy.

One of my chop saws fitted with a masonry blade is what I use. Made a hardwood jig that acts as a backer to eliminate any tearout and holds the arrow as I cut it.

You can buy a chop saw for less than 200 and use it for multiple things. Never tried a tile saw...think I will...uses water...the water keeps the blade cool, but also takes any dust with it. Tiles saws can be very inexpensive.

Honestly I don't see how an arrow that uses an insert can be effected by an out of square cut. Glue on's I can see, but something that screws on can only be off if the insert goes into the arrow out of square. I don't have a problem making something square, I just don't see how it could be an issue with an insert...the arrow isn't the receiver of the head, the insert is. Inserts are common in construction, it being out of square effects what's screwed into it and no amount of what the insert is inserted into being square will change the orientation of whats being screwed into the insert...it will remain out of square because the insert is.


----------

